# 2020-21 pre-Budget submissions may be made until 24 August 2020



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The 2020-21 Budget is to be announced on Tuesday 6 October 2020. You can make a pre-Budget submission until Monday 24 August 2020.

Media release by the Assistant Treasurer, 
the Hon Michael Sukkar MP:

27 July 2020

*2020-21 Pre-Budget submissions*

The 2020-21 Budget will outline the Morrison Government's plan for recovery from the impacts of the COVID-19 pandemic focused on growing the economy and creating jobs for Australians.

The Government is seeking further submissions from individuals, businesses and community groups on their priorities for the 2020-21 Budget.

To ensure that views can be incorporated into the budget process, further submissions are due by close of business on 24 August 2020.

Prior to the Budget deferral to October, over 400 submissions were received. Submissions already received will continue to be recognised as part of the 2020-21 Pre-Budget Submission process.

Further information on how to lodge submissions is available on the Treasury website.

https://ministers.treasury.gov.au/m...dia-releases/2020-21-pre-budget-submissions-0


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Pre-Budget submissions close tomorrow (Monday 24 August 2020).


----------

